# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  HAMAS ziyareti ve israil

## axuliuma

HAMAS ziyareti ve İsrail eksenli ihanet şebekesi............İsrafil K.KUMBASAR


HAMAS lideri Halid Meşalğin ziyareti, o ğacı gerçekğ ile bir kez daha yüzleşmemizi sağladı!..
ülkemizde ne yazık ki ğulusalcılıktanğ ve ğbağımsızlıktanğ Türkiyeğnin hem iç, hem de dış politikalarını, ğİsrailğin çıkarlarığ ekseni üzerine oturtmasını anlayan bir ğihanet lobisiğ var!..
ğKökü dışarıdağ bulunan bir tarikat ile bağlantılı olan bu ihanet lobisi, ğbürokrasideğ, ğsiyasetteğ, ğiş alemindeğ, ğsanat camiasındağ ve ğmedyadağ oldukça etkin uzantılara sahip!..
İhanet lobisinin felsefesini, şöyle açıklayabiliriz:
ğTürkiye ğTürklere bırakılamayacak kadarğ önemli bir ülkedir!..
ğTürk ırkınağ mensup olanların ğtek başlarınağ bir iş yapmaları, ğkendi iradeleriğ ile herhangi bir alanda ğbaşarılığ olmaları mümkün değildir!..
ülke yönetiminde ğTürklerğ asla yer almamalı, halk sadece seçimden seçime oynanan ğdemokrasi tiyatrosundağ figuran olmalıdır!..
Türkiyeğnin bulunduğu coğrafyada ğtek başına ayakta durmasığ imkansızdır!..
ğTürk dünyasığ ile yakınlaşmak ğırkçılığığ hortlatıp, ülkeyi felakete sürükleyebilir!..
ğİslam dünyasığ ile yaklaşmak ğdinciliğiğ körükleyip, ğlaikliğin tehlikeye girmesineğ neden olabilir!..
ğBölgesel işbirliğiğne gitmek ise, ğiktisadi açıdanğ Türkiyeğye herhangi bir şey kazandırmaz!..
ğAraplarğ, bir zamanlar Türkiyeğyi arkadan vurdu, ğİranğ ezeli düşmandır!..
Gelecek ğABD-AB-İsrailğ üçgenindedir!..
Türkiye, sırtını ğAmerikağya dayarsa, ğAvrupa Birliğiğne üye olursa, ğİsrailğ ile birlikte hareket ederse, ancak yaşama şansı bulabilir!..ğ 

***

Atatürkğün ölümünden sonra Türkiye, her ne zaman inisiyatif kullanarak ğİsrailğin değil de ğkendi çıkarlarığ ekseninde bir adım atmaya kalkışıverse hemen ihanet lobisi devreye girivermiştir!..
Bu lobinin ğdümensuyunağ girip, aman ğAmerikağyı karşımıza almayalım, aman ğAvrupa Birliğiğni gücendirmeyelim, aman ğİsrailği kızdırmayalım endişesi ile hareket eden hükümetlerin, Türkiyeğyi sürükledikleri nokta ğgünışığı gibiğ ortadadır!..
Hamas Lideri daha Türkiyeğye adımını atmadan yaygarayı basan tetikçiler, soruyorlar:
ğ- ğSeçimle iktidara gelen, ama, daha ilk adımda İsrailği tanımayı reddeden şeriatçı bir terör örgütünün Ankara tarafından meşru ziyaretçi olarak kabülü hangi mantık ile açıklanabilecek?.. Eğer, İsrail de aynı şekilde PKKğlı teröristler ile görüşürse ne olacak?.. Amerikağdaki ğyahudi lobisiniğ küstürmenin ne anlamı var?.. şimdi Avrupa Birliğiğne ne diyeceğiz?..ğ 
ğşarap uzmanlığığ ile bilinen Ertuğrul üzkök isimli ğzagorğ ise baltasını şöyle sallıyor:
- ğTürkiyeğde bazı siyasiler uzun yıllar, üeçen hareketine İslami dayanışma duygularıyla sempati gösterdiler. Bu Türkiyeğye pahalıya mal oldu.ğ 
Oysa ki Hamas, Filistin topraklarını işgal eden İsrailğin ğsiyonistğ yayılmacı politikalarına karşı, ğkurtuluş mücadelesiğ veren bir teşkilat!..
Seçimlerde ğyüzde 54.4ğ oy alarak Filistin halkının ğgerçek temsilcisiğ olduğunu ispatladı!..

***

ğİhanet odaklarığ ile iç içe olan AKP iktidarının, belki de ğTürk milletinin hayrınağ yaptığı tek olumlu icraat, Prof. Dr. Ahmet Davutoğluğnun fikirlerini dikkate alarak, Filistinğde seçimleri kazanan Hamasğın liderini Türkiyeğye davet etmekti!..
Ama, ne yazık ki bu işin arkasında da yine ğerkekçeğ bir duruş ortaya koyamaladılar!..
ğüç günlükğ ziyaret için Türkiyeğye gelen Hamas liderini ğVIP salonundağ karşılayan AKPğliler, ğkaşların çatılmasığ üzerine, onu ğDışişleri Bakanlığığ yerine önce ğgenel merkezeğ götürdüler, ardından apar topar ğkargo kapısındanğ yolcu ettiler!..
Tayyip Erdoğan, Meşal ile görüşmemek için kaçıp bir ğmobilya fabrikasınağ gizlendi!..
ünce ğTapu kayıtları ve arşivler benim elimde. Ben Filistinğle ilgilenmeyeceğim de kim ilgilenecek?ğ diyen Abdullah Gül ise daha sonra kıvırtarak, Meşal ile ğDışişleri Bakanığ olarak değil de ğAKP milletvekiliğ sıfatı ile görüştüğünü açıkladı!..
Abdullah Gül ve arkadaşlarının Hamas liderine şu tavsiyede bulundukları ortaya çıktı:
- ğİntifada hareketinden herhangi bir sonuç çıkmaz!.. Gelin bu direnişten vazgeçin, silahları bırakın!.. Siz en iyisi İsrailği tanıyın!.. İsrailğin sizlere lütfettiği haklar ile yetinin!..ğ 
Ancak, şam üzerinden Tahranğa geçen Halid Meşalğin verdiği ilk mesaj şu oldu:
- ğFilistin direnişi devam edecek, silah bırakmayacağız, İsrailği tanımayacağız!..ğ 

***

İsrail Büyükelçisi Pinhas Avivi, Dışişleri Bakanlığığndan gelen ğgörüşmeğ isteğini, ğSadece Abdullah Gül ile görüşürüm!..ğ diyerek geri çevirdi!..
Milletin oyları ile ğiktidarğ olan ancak bir türlü ğmuktedirğ olamayan Tayyip Erdoğan, küstah Büyükelçiğyi ğistenmeyen adamğ ilan edip kulağından tuttuğu gibi ğTel Avivğe postalamak yerine, ğBeyazsarayğı devreye sokup, gerginleşen ilişkileri düzeltmeye çalışıyor!..
Belki de, iyiniyet gösterisi olarak, ilk fırsatta faturayı Ahmet Davudoğluğna kesip, ğFilistin ile ilgiliğ Ankarağda tutulan ğtapu kayıtlarınığ da İsrailğe teslim edecek!..
Yazıklar olsun mu?
Olsun!..

----------

